# We have a doeling!



## barefootfarmer (Dec 28, 2014)

My Nubian, Sister Midnight, surprised us with a doeling earlier today. We didn't have an exact due date, her previous owner thought in January sometime. 

Earlier this week I posted pics of her udder. She really didn't look like she was anywhere near to kidding. Even yesterday- no mucous, barely an udder. No odd behavior. 

Here are some pics. That's her udder about a week ago, maybe less. We've since moved Sister and her doeling (Roxanne) to an appropriate kidding pen.

Oh, those are huge pics...sorry.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What a beautiful doeling! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Congrats, she is adorable! And wow, mama really wanted to keep her delivery hush-hush didn't she? I wouldn't have thought she was close with that udder either!


----------



## barefootfarmer (Dec 28, 2014)

I guess since it all worked out I'm kind of glad she surprised me. It did take away all the agony of waiting and waiting...lol.

But now I'm going to drive the other doe absolutely crazy with pestering her. Pia is due on Monday the 5th and looked twice the size of Midnight. Hoping for twins this time!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats, she is precious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , what a beautiful baby girl  Congrats


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Ohhhh, she is so adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats, gotta love surprise babies!


----------



## barefootfarmer (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

I believe my other Nubian, Pia, is getting close. She's had a pretty wide flight zone around me since I've brought her home. But today she suddenly started nuzzling my knees and let me pet her until I was tired of it. She's also staring off into space. 

Absolutely no difference in her udder at all! I was sure I'd see mucous or some kind of a change with the goats, but so far none. Her date is Monday the 5th. I'm so excited!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Way to go, but sheesh, talk about keeping her cards close to her chest. I guessed the 28th for her if I recall...I was only seven days off if you don't count that the entire month was wrong! lol


----------

